# Efc 11



## ace (Feb 21, 2005)

Im set to Fight March the 5th 2005

Primo Luciano Vs Tba

Promo West If U are in Columbus Ohio stop & Check
out the Show We won't disapoint U.


----------



## Mr_Scissors (Feb 22, 2005)

Ticket and venue information please 

What are the rules for this competition?


----------



## ace (Feb 22, 2005)

Call MAA(614) 216 - 5490 or921OGYM
Email Bo Kimly's Martial Arts Alliance Inc.
377 Ridge Mill Dr. Hilllard,OH
43026
Next to the Movies 12@ Mill Run
Mall Exit 13 on I270 or

Ticket Master
Mark Colmen & Wes Simms are scedualed to be there 
for public Apperence

Promo West Pavilion
405 Neil Ave Collumbus Ohio
Hope to see everyone at the show


----------



## ace (Mar 3, 2005)

Primo Luciano Vs Jason Dent(Mauy Thai)

Post My Results When Im Back in town.

Primo


----------



## JDenz (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry things didn't work out so good Primo back to the drawing board.  Hopefully I can start training soon.


----------



## ace (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks Jdenz.

Well im Now 3-2-0 in MMA

6-2 Grappling

19 -4 -0 Ju Jitsu 

And Jason Dent is 13 - 5 - 0 in MMA 
And 11 -6 in Mauy Thai

My only Regret is I did not give him a Good enough Fight.

I was verry shocked the Ref Restarted The Fight While I was working the
figure 4.

But I take nothing away from The Winner
I respect him as a Fighter alot.

He has opened my Eyes thay I need more Work in My Stand up Skills.
I have Relied on Submissions to Much
Hey They worked the 1st 3 Times

My goal Now is to add BOXING to my skill set
I know this won't happen over night but
But Neither did My Grappling skills.

I want to Thank Everyone Who helped me out.
Tim Hartman,The Pegg Brothers , Boyd & Angel

It was a Great Weekend tho
We went to The Arnoild Classic 2 day's in a Row

I got to Meet Mark Coleman & Carlson Gracie

I got to See other Stars & met Julie Kedzie
Who shares the Same Sponcers as I do

Thanks to EFC for have down again
I am a 2 Time former Champ & my Day in the Sun
Will Rise again.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 12, 2005)

Congratulations to you regardless of what happened. Not everyone has the tools or abilities to fight in a cage or NHB type of competitions. 
Good job.  :asian:


----------



## ace (Mar 12, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Congratulations to you regardless of what happened. Not everyone has the tools or abilities to fight in a cage or NHB type of competitions.
> Good job.  :asian:



Thank U for Your Kind Words.


----------

